# Lets see your best 50/50!



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

post up your best photo of a 50/50 achieved by yourself.

I havent got one yet, but once i get the right gear, mines gonna be the best!!!

So, lets see your pics. One only guys and girls, so make it a good one!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Kia paint. Soft as butter!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i know there is 2 but it is of the same 50/50

this was only in for an enhancement job :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Doubt anyone can top that!


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

50/50 on the missus Corsa C, red is always a great colour to bring back.










Typical VX paint :lol:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

some great results so far people!

I cant wait to get stuck in the BMW. 

Got any correction pics of the 5 series Alfa?

Keep em coming!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Come on then!!! Get em up!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

dean j said:


> Come on then!!! Get em up!


Steady on fella!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've always liked this one of mine...










Considering it started out like this:










:thumb:


----------



## Sandmo (Oct 26, 2010)

One shot of the 530 i did


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

slight change from 50/50





































onwers feet in shot watching the turnaround :doublesho










Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Quite a good 1.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Some top 50/50's on here!

I've just bought a few hex logic pads and Menz's so hopefully i'll be able to put one up soon!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

hers a few of mine
i actually won the sept detail of the month with this vectra


----------



## Andyseadog (Nov 12, 2010)

i think this thread has just gone to prove the overall uselessness of opel solid red, a corsa, astra and vectra.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Seat Leon Enhancement:










BMW 330 enhancement:










Mercedes R500 mild correction:










Citroen SM Maserati major correction:










All the better ones I have seem to be on black! Had a brilliant one on an oxidised straight blue Audi 80 the other day but the heavens opened so had to crack on


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres my best, on an oxidised/swirled laguna spoiler.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's a few of mine

Mini Cooper A Pillar









Mk3 Ibiza Cupra Passenger Door









Skoda Fabia vRS


















Land Rover Defender 90









My favourite, a Mk1 Gollf Cab



























and finally, a play about on my mates golf

my quick go showing him what to do









Mike's first attempt









And whilst he was doin that, I did this.... I dare say it's the best 50/50 ever!









That was a good 5 months ago, and still like that now :lol:


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

:thumb:R33 GTR


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Cant beat black for them.

Supra bonnet.










Bit of a rare one on this silver enhancement.










And the power of super resin polish!


----------



## Czechboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is my fav 50:50










as well as a BEFORE









and an AFTER









Mig


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's my contribution (pre-refinement):




























I was quite pleased given it was my 1st attempt at a whole car! Took me 14hrs in total. Prior to that I'd done practice panels, and 3/4 cars (no roof or boot) for family members. :thumb:


----------



## gulfstream2000 (Oct 29, 2010)

wow, some stunning corrections in this lot !


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Think this is one of the best ones i got, Honda S2000 with good old SRP via machine!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

This link holds some mad 50/50s:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134906


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work on the RR Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Not quite a 50/50 but










Quick spritz of quick detailer......


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Rover Metro lol


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

BMW :buffer:



















VAG:buffer:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

From last week's NEC Classic.

Two thousand grit sanding marks removed with two passes with Scholl Concepts S3 Gold on a Spider Pad, and no refinement!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Range rover sport.










Guards red Porsche 944 oxidised paint restore via 3M finnesse it.










Audi 80 cabriolet multi stage enhancement with scholl S17+ on wool, on polishing pad and glazed with clearkote red moose.



















BMW Z4 with scholl concepts S17+ on wool followed by S40 3M yellow.


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Classic Scooby:









Subaru Forester:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## bexiga (Nov 19, 2010)

These are some great 50/50 shots, some of the pics are even unbelievable how some of the badly oxidized paint turned out. However, naming the products and how the were applied would help some of us Newbies know what to buy and how to apply the products to achieve these great results. Great excellent job to all who posted. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to DW Bexiga.

Post that as a new thread / question rather than in this thread, and you will get far more responses.

However, you'll be surprised what the likes of Dodo Juice Lime Prime can achieve on Honda S2K paint.


----------



## bexiga (Nov 19, 2010)

Refined detail, thanks for your comment, I will remove my comment and start a new post. Looking forward to being a part of the site.
Thanks
Nelson


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

"M" Reg Astra


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF do some people use to wash their cars????? :doublesho


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Machine polishing dude


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

jdizzy said:


> Machine polishing dude


He means to make them so bad in the first place:thumb:


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Sorry  

Fell a dick now haha


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

jdizzy said:


> Sorry
> 
> Fell a dick now haha


:lol: Why is it you can say dick but i cant say ***** when refering to my female dog


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Is it the B word? Because it's blanked out haha


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

jdizzy said:


> Is it the B word? Because it's blanked out haha


Yes, and it has proven my point nicely


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

LoL, dont worry about it, I think some people think that scouring pads will do the job nicely!!!!!!


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

DasArab said:


> LoL, dont worry about it, I think some people think that scouring pads will do the job nicely!!!!!!


Haha that's exactly what I said to my dad haha


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Doubt anyone can top that!


hold that thought...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

This is nothing on what you guys are doing...but I was happy with the results.
My sister's Vectra, all done by hand.
It was worse in real life. Not one panel reflected at all.


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Fair play doing that by hand 

Wet sanding?


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

One from me


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

jdizzy said:


> Fair play doing that by hand
> 
> Wet sanding?


Nope, just Farecla Profile 300 and SRP to finish it off


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Lets have a look at your GT Turbo scratcher please


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably the worst condition car ive done to date


50/50 Comparison by DivineDetailing, on Flickr

Before


Before by DivineDetailing, on Flickr

50/50


During by DivineDetailing, on Flickr

After


After by DivineDetailing, on Flickr


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

ryand said:


> hold that thought...


Menz PO106FA via Megs Polish Pad on a DAS6:





































Full thread write up:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=140479


----------



## Mick T (Nov 3, 2010)

No light coloured cars only black/dark coloured. Any silver ones out there?
:wave:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Mick T said:


> No light coloured cars only black/dark coloured. Any silver ones out there?
> :wave:


Not guna say its the best 50/50 out there but its the best I have of a light coloured car


50/50 Comparison by DivineDetailing, on Flickr


Finished Shot by DivineDetailing, on Flickr


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

50/50 comparison on bonnet by DivineDetailing, on Flickr


----------

